# fully grown?



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

what age do springer spaniels normally reach their adult size?? muffin is 7 months but i think she`s really small and skinny compared to other springers i`ve seen, they seem to be taller and chunkier


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

is she working type? show types are more chunky and taller. I would expect a springer to be fully grown at a year, and they can fill out until they are about 15 months old. so a bit of growing left yet.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah she`s working, that may be what the difference is/ she does eat like a horse so it`s just probs that she needs to grow some more


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> what age do springer spaniels normally reach their adult size?? muffin is 7 months but i think she`s really small and skinny compared to other springers i`ve seen, they seem to be taller and chunkier


Even working breed springers are all different sizes ive had 3 springers got 2 at the moment and all 3 have been different sizes, the youngest one the only girl we have had is not very tall and very lean in my opinion the way they should be, monty our first one was quite chunky, large head, deep chest our eldest now montys blood brother is somewhere between the 2 of the 3, so dont worry she will begin to fill out a little in the next few months but dont try to fatten her up. The bloodline has a lot to do with it do you know her bloodline/s


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i guess they`re just like people in the fact that no 2 are identical. i`m not trying to fatten her out, she gets the amount she should and isn`t allowed any bits off our plates etc. was just curious if she was gonna remain this size or get bigger. i hope she does get a bit bigger height wise (my oh doesn`t since she takes up half the bed lol)


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i guess they`re just like people in the fact that no 2 are identical. i`m not trying to fatten her out, she gets the amount she should and isn`t allowed any bits off our plates etc. was just curious if she was gonna remain this size or get bigger. i hope she does get a bit bigger height wise (my oh doesn`t since she takes up half the bed lol)


I dont think she will get that much bigger, not significantly anyway and dont forget springers arnt still long enough to let the fat settle


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I dont think she will get that much bigger, not significantly anyway and dont forget springers arnt still long enough to let the fat settle


tell me about it, she loves taking me on walks and she has mad half hours where she just runs rapidly around the room. who needs a tv when you have a springer!!! it`s strange to think they`re prone to being overweight since they`re so active :001_tt1:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> tell me about it, she loves taking me on walks and she has mad half hours where she just runs rapidly around the room. who needs a tv when you have a springer!!! it`s strange to think they`re prone to being overweight since they`re so active :001_tt1:


I hate to see a fat dog, especially a springer when they are limited to what they can do harvey is 9 no one can believe it he is so fit and slim so he can excercise race around with no limitations ime very strict with their diet he went for a checkup this summer when the vet saw his weight 21.7 she was amazed for a neutered 9 yr old male springer she said it was excellent.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> I hate to see a fat dog, especially a springer when they are limited to what they can do harvey is 9 no one can believe it he is so fit and slim so he can excercise race around with no limitations ime very strict with their diet he went for a checkup this summer when the vet saw his weight 21.7 she was amazed for a neutered 9 yr old male springer she said it was excellent.


i know exactly how you feel, my oh fed muffin chocolate when we first got her and apart from the weight problems it`s toxic to dogs. needless to say it`s never happened again. she does get treats and her daily feed but she has so much exercise and i`ll never let her get overweight. it`s not fair on the dog and it can harm them in the long term (plus i want a fit healthy nutcase to play with )


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Leah84 said:


> i know exactly how you feel, my oh fed muffin chocolate when we first got her and apart from the weight problems it`s toxic to dogs. needless to say it`s never happened again. she does get treats and her daily feed but she has so much exercise and i`ll never let her get overweight. it`s not fair on the dog and it can harm them in the long term (plus i want a fit healthy nutcase to play with )


Good on u wish everyone was like that


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

haeveymolly said:


> Good on u wish everyone was like that


me too, i wouldn`t let a child get overweight and a dog is no different!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I really wouldnt worry about the height of your springer, they come in all sorts of sizes, theres one little girl over this way thats a shade smaller than Arnie (cocker) and shes full grown. At 7 mths you may find an inch or so growth to come but thats about it.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Leah84 said:


> what age do springer spaniels normally reach their adult size?? muffin is 7 months but i think she`s really small and skinny compared to other springers i`ve seen, they seem to be taller and chunkier


 Dogs generally do their main adult growing between 4-9 months, after that they may grow a little and bulk out a bit, but that is most of their growth.


----------

